# Series 2 Buffer Questions



## dsirkin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi - 
I'm new here. I'm sure that this has been discussed but I can't seem to locate the information. If someone could point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it.:up:

I'm hoping that this stuff can be done through the remote; I haven't yet started to really hack the box yet. I'm not afraid of doing it, I just haven't had the time.

1) can I increase the buffer to more than 30 minutes?

2) can I prevent the system from dumping the buffer when I change channels? I have a single tuner box.

3) When watching a program through the buffer, and the next program has already started, pressing 'record' will dump the buffer and record the new program. I would like to be able to record the remainder of the program I was watching. Is this possible?

Thanks - 
David


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

1) Maybe. It depends on your software version. It requires some hacking, and the "bufferhack" script. If you're running 8.x or higher, then the answer is No.

2) No. You only have a single tuner.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

3) Yes. there is a workaround that lets you do this.
Go to the Record by Time and Channel screen.
Select the channel that is currently buffered
Set the start time to 30ish minutes ago and the end time to now.
Confirm the recording.

That should grab the whole buffer, even though a new program has started.


----------

